# Which stick burner to buy??



## mikekevs

Been researching offset smokers for the patio for several months now. Unfortunately have a budget of $1500 including shipping (which eliminates many of the higher quality made pits), although I feel like it's enough to get a great smoker. Heat/smoke retention utmost importance. Just need it cook several times a year for family and friends.

Have narrowed it down to a few units:

Yoder "Cheyenne" great reviews, good price.

Old Country "Brazos" good reviews, cheap shipping.

Texas Original Pits "Lulling" Free shipping is a big plus, bunch of upgrades and still at $1200. Not much info out there??

Tacoma by Sunterra  3/16 steel for $700 before shipping, made in mexico, very little info out there.

Any help would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## gr0uch0

Mikekevs said:


> Been researching offset smokers for the patio for several months now. Unfortunately have a budget of $1500 including shipping (which eliminates many of the higher quality made pits), although I feel like it's enough to get a great smoker. Heat/smoke retention utmost importance. Just need it cook several times a year for family and friends.
> 
> Have narrowed it down to a few units:
> 
> Yoder "Cheyenne" great reviews, good price.
> 
> Old Country "Brazos" good reviews, cheap shipping.
> 
> Texas Original Pits "Lulling" Free shipping is a big plus, bunch of upgrades and still at $1200. Not much info out there??
> 
> Tacoma by Sunterra  3/16 steel for $700 before shipping, made in mexico, very little info out there.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thx


Welcome, Mike.  Questions:

1.  Where are you located?  Plays into the $1500 inclusive of shipping number.

2.  What are you mostly going to be cooking?

3.  How many will you likely be cooking for?  I know you said "family and friends", but that's rather subjective.

4.  One door or two for the cook chamber?  The Luling has 2, and the others have 1

I don't think you can go wrong with the first 3.  OC is a little more mass produced (and carried by Academy) than the other two, but it's still a tank of a rig, and warranted for life.  However, I just looked at Academy's site, and showing it's out of stock online.  Luling is 1/4" pipe:  not rolled, which is a plus to me, but not crazy about double doors in this size range.  I don't know a thing about Sunterra:  3/16", and appears to have smallest (525 sq. in.) cook chamber of the 4. 

May also want to look at Lang and Horizon (boys who used to be OK Joe before sold to CharBroil).  Again, depending on where you are, pickup may be an option vs. shipping and get you a bigger/better rig than having to pay for freight.


----------



## jake0531

I would recommend a Lang 36 original. Can get it for $1295. Not sure on shipping though. Probably going to run a bit higher than $1500 all around


----------



## sohappy

While it's not an offset in the normal sense, the Karubecue is definitely a wood fired smoker to consider.  It's priced at $1545 including shipping on Amazon.  Read the reviews and check out the Manufacturer's website kbq.us


----------



## geezer

From the Amazon Karbecue page- "Uses a REAL WOOD FIRE, not gas, charcoal, pellet, or electric heat."

Um, just what do they think natural charcoal is made of anyway???


----------



## mikekevs

Thanks for the replies!

Groucho, I am located in Charlottesville, Va. There aint a decent smoker within hundreds of miles and shipping is an issue.

I usually like to cook a butt and 4 racks or so at a time, so don't need anything too big. cooking for 4 up to 10ppl.

Luling (Texas original pits) has a 20"by36" offset with single door, heat plate, etc to my door for about $1350. 

Lang 36 Patio was my go to but the shipping ($550.!) puts it up over $1800. 

I do like the Karabeque unit, great reviews, I'm kinda set on an offset, just my personal preference. Also the Karabeque requires uniform logs which could be a pain in the a$$.

What I've read about the horizon is sketchy service and not quite as well built as the Yoder.

More thoughts?


----------



## phatbac

Mikekevs said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Groucho, I am located in Charlottesville, Va. There aint a decent smoker within hundreds of miles and shipping is an issue.
> 
> I usually like to cook a butt and 4 racks or so at a time, so don't need anything too big. cooking for 4 up to 10ppl.
> 
> Luling (Texas original pits) has a 20"by36" offset with single door, heat plate, etc to my door for about $1350.
> 
> Lang 36 Patio was my go to but the shipping ($550.!) puts it up over $1800.
> 
> I do like the Karabeque unit, great reviews, I'm kinda set on an offset, just my personal preference. Also the Karabeque requires uniform logs which could be a pain in the a$$.
> 
> What I've read about the horizon is sketchy service and not quite as well built as the Yoder.
> 
> More thoughts?


i would recommend the Lang 36 (never regret buying mine) but if you want to save on shipping have you considered CustomPitsVA.com ? they have a porch model for just over a grand and they ship 1.50/mile and they are in va.

Good Luck!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gr0uch0

Take a look at this:  appears to be in your neck of the woods.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258236/lang-smoker-36-patio

This was just recent, and I don't know condition or how far apart you may be--hope it helps.  Otherwise, that Luling looks like the ticket:  quarter-inch pipe (not thinner or rolled steel) is what's tipping the scales for me.  One other that just popped into my head was Lone Star Grillz, just north of Houston near Conroe.  I know one of the Louisiana boys on this site used to live in Conroe, and was giving serious consideration to one of their rigs, as he knew firsthand of their reputation and quality:  I'll see if I can find who it was, put a link to the thread, and you may want to PM him for feedback.


----------



## gr0uch0

Follow up to above:  it's Foamheart who'd posted about Lone Star.  Here's the link--good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259718/experience-knowledge-wisdom-i-could-use-some


----------



## mikekevs

Yeah, I texted him as soon as I saw that, several days ago, sold already, Damn! THAT was the ticket. Don't see those for sale too often. If anyone knows of another....

Phatbac, last year about this time I contracted CustomPitsVA to buyld me a lang 36 clone, I was psyched!....long story short, after many false promises, by the 4th of July I stll didn't have my smoker, I felt I was getting taken, wouldn't even send a pic to assure me....I cancelled order and at least he refunded in full, however that doesn't seem an option.

MK


----------



## gr0uch0

Out of curiosity, is Academy anywhere near you, or were you sourcing the OC Brazos elsewhere?  Like I mentioned earlier, their site shows online isn't available, and they're not in all stores:  I checked several in the Houston area where they're headquartered, and there's only a scant few who had them in stock.


----------



## mikekevs

Yeah, I was ready to pull the trigger on the Brazos, given the $100 shipping, thought it was a solid deal...until I saw they've been out of stock for like 6 months...life aint always easy!!


----------



## gr0uch0

Looks like your decision is funneling to fewer and fewer.  In your shoes, I'd give that Luling a loooooong look, unless you contact Foamheart and he's got better news with LSG.  My $0.02--good luck!


----------



## mikekevs

Yup, like I said....aint easy. I'd love to hear anything from anyone who owns a Lulling, not much about them online. Like to compare to the Yoder Cheyenne.

Anyone?


----------



## jake0531

Can't go wrong with a Yoder either. I've been to their manufacturing facility and it's awesome. Good quality stuff for what you're getting and craftsman ship next to none.


----------



## mikekevs

Heard nothing but good things about the yoder, probably the safer bet, the Luling is more smoker though, tough one.


----------



## 3montes

Shipping is going to eat a lot of your budget for a solid wood burner especially if your total budget is $1500. My advice would be to be patient and watch your local Craig's List like a hawk. Or save the extra money and buy what you want and bite the bullet and pay the shipping. Most importantly don't just "settle" for something because you will most likely experience buyers regret always wishing you had bought the one you really had your eye on.

I have purchased two custom trailer rigs and both times just took the hit on shipping charges but i got what i wanted and didn't just settle. I'm in Minnesota and my first rig came from Texas and the second from Arizona.

There are web sites (can't think of the name of one right now) that you list what you want transported by weight and dimension and general description. Where the item is located and where you need to get it to and people will bid on getting it moved for you. But beware you don't always know who you are dealing with on these sites but you can get some decent pricing.

Somebody mentioned Lone Star Grillz. They make a excellent rig and I almost purchased from them at one time. Since then I ran into someone who owns one and looked it over and it's top shelf quality.


----------



## mikekevs

Good advice, I'll look at their site and maybe throw the Lang 36 back in the mix, up my budget to $1800. Any others that might be a contender??

MK


----------



## gr0uch0

You may be back in the game with the Brazos.  I plugged in Charlottesville VA in Academy's store locator, a Belvedere store in Greenville NC popped up as the closest, and guess what they have in stock?  Yep, and it looks like a little over 3 hours from you.

Got a truck or trailer and a few hours on Saturday for a road trip?


----------



## SmokinAl

I certainly don't regret buying my Lang.

The shipping is high, but the guy who delivered it took it all the way around to my back yard & put it right where I wanted it.

The smoker will probably last way longer than me & it really holds temps steady.

Al


----------



## mikekevs

I'm leaning toward the Lang patio 36, after much deliberation, spending a few hundred more isn't going to change my life, getting a Lang just might!


----------



## phatbac

Mikekevs said:


> I'm leaning toward the Lang patio 36, after much deliberation, spending a few hundred more isn't going to change my life, getting a Lang just might!


Feel the pain once when you buy and be happy every time you use it. Or go cheap and be happy once when you purchase and feel the pain every time you use the smoker. that is the ultimate choice

congrats on the new Lang post some pics when you get it!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gr0uch0

phatbac said:


> Feel the pain once when you buy and be happy every time you use it. Or go cheap and be happy once when you purchase and feel the pain every time you use the smoker. that is the ultimate choice
> 
> congrats on the new Lang post some pics when you get it!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


Agreed.  However, the strata in which Mike's looking, there weren't really any "pain" points with the rigs he was considering imho.  Now, if he'd tossed some COS 1/8" Chinese tin can into the mix and that was the direction headed, well, that certainly would have been a source of anguish and buyer's remorse.


----------



## heavyd4561

I love my Lang patio


----------



## johnh12

It's a day's drive from your area to Nahunta, GA for a new Lang.

A day down and a day back with one night in a reasonable hotel is way better than $550.

They will add sales tax though if you pick it up in GA.


----------



## gr0uch0

JohnH12 said:


> It's a day's drive from your area to Nahunta, GA for a new Lang.
> 
> A day down and a day back with one night in a reasonable hotel is way better than $550.
> 
> They will add sales tax though if you pick it up in GA.


He owns his own restaurant and is a professional chef--they should be able to work around the sales tax with his TIN/resale info.


----------



## hardcookin

I don't think you will be disappointed with the Lang. My Lang is 10 years old and still going strong.
And you see the food that comes out of Al's Lang 36   Thumbs Up


----------



## mikekevs

Thanks Guys,

 At this point I'm still waiting on a response from Lang about the possibility of any tax break/shipping break. Probably call him today.  In the meantime, just to throw this out there, got a very interesting price quote from Craig Bell @bell Fabrication, a 24'by36" offset for $600. (before shipping) Anyone know anything about them or their product?

Thx again.

MK


----------



## gr0uch0

Below is a thread where someone did buy one, but the fubar shipping has become an absolute nightmare for him.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ger-on-my-new-smoker-bell-fab/40#post_1681392

Search "Bell Fabricator" in the upper right:  there's other threads as well.


----------



## mikekevs

Thanks Groucho, what a nightmare. Also, rookie question here 5/16th " steel, 600 lbs. Is this just overkill for a 36" smoker. Seems like a tank. Bell quoted me a really low price on a 24by36 offset,

totalling under $1000. Might have to go that route. The research goes on!

MK


----------



## gr0uch0

Mikekevs said:


> Thanks Groucho, what a nightmare. Also, rookie question here 5/16th " steel, 600 lbs. Is this just overkill for a 36" smoker. Seems like a tank. Bell quoted me a really low price on a 24by36 offset,
> totalling under $1000. Might have to go that route. The research goes on!
> 
> MK



It's a pig alright.  Adding another 120# to the mix--are you going to be moving it around  bunch?  Didn't sound like it iirc, and you are adding 20% more insulating property to a quarter inch rig.  It sounds good to me, but I'd make damn sure that they know you're well aware of the shipping trainwreck of another customer, and that dog won't hunt with you.  The Brazos was lesser (marginally) quality for about the same cost, you'd have a day trip to fetch it, the one out of Houston was less and solid pipe, etc.

I think you've hit the saturation point, and next phase will be paralysis by analysis.  You've got great rigs in total--you're at the point where I'd consider throwing a dart at a dartboard and seeing what comes up.  Seriously, I don't think you can go wrong with any you've considered:  to me, it's now just a case of pulling the trigger and not questioning your call imho.  Lemme know if you need anything else.  Thumbs Up


----------



## mikekevs

"I think you've hit the saturation point, and next phase will be paralysis by analysis."

You hit the nail on the head Groucho, I tend to do way too much research on every purchase I make, from headphones to this smoker! . I do enjoy the hell out of that process. We just payed for an upcoming trip to Tuscany for the summer so I have to wait before hitting the credit card hard again. So I'll be continuing to check ebay, craigslist, the "for sale" page on this site until I can afford to pull the trigger. The Bell smoker is intriguing at that price but yes, we'd have to talk about the shipping disaster in his past.

You've been a great help as all posters here have, I'm glad I joined this site, thanks and any further advice/info would be very welcome. I'll let you know when and what I ultimately go with.

MK


----------



## mikekevs

Hey All!

 Thanks again for all the advice, I pulled the trigger on a Bell Fab 24" by 36" offset smoker today. For that quality for under $1000 delivered I don't think I can go wrong. BTW, I spoke with Bell today and they switched shipping companies after the debacle with the fellow poster who had a bad experience. Very Excited!! I'll post pics when it arrives.

Mikekevs


----------



## gr0uch0

Mikekevs said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice, I pulled the trigger on a Bell Fab 24" by 36" offset smoker today. For that quality for under $1000 delivered I don't think I can go wrong. BTW, I spoke with Bell today and they switched shipping companies after the debacle with the fellow poster who had a bad experience. Very Excited!! I'll post pics when it arrives.
> 
> Mikekevs


Congrats, Mike:  looking forward to seeing your new toy once it lands in your driveway.  Glad it worked out well--as previously mentioned, didn't think you could go wrong with the category you were searching.  What's the lead time?


----------



## russmn

Congrats !! I looked those smokers up they look really nice! If you don't mind me asking what did they charge for shipping? Lang charges 50% of the cost of the smoker !


----------



## mikekevs

He uses yellow freight. They deliver to the nearest terminal which is 40 mi away and about $250.00. Then I'll have to have someone pick it up with a trailer which may cost another $50 to $100. This is still way cheaper than Lang or any of the others.

Groucho, He put me on the list which is about 4-6 weeks to start. Hey, if you're ever in, near, or traveling through Charlottesville, let me know. I'll treat you to a great dinner at my restaurant....in exchange for smoking advice, of course.

Thx guys.


----------



## gr0uch0

Mikekevs said:


> He uses yellow freight. They deliver to the nearest terminal which is 40 mi away and about $250.00. Then I'll have to have someone pick it up with a trailer which may cost another $50 to $100. This is still way cheaper than Lang or any of the others.
> Groucho, He put me on the list which is about 4-6 weeks to start. Hey, if you're ever in, near, or traveling through Charlottesville, let me know. I'll treat you to a great dinner at my restaurant....in exchange for smoking advice, of course.
> 
> Thx guys.



You're most welcome,  and very kind offer.  Can't wait to see some great results around Memorial weekend!


----------



## mikekevs

Well that last post was in April. I was told the build out would be 4 weeks. Here it is almost July and I still don't have the smoker and he has informed that he was holding off because He didn't think I wanted it anymore. Just a ridiculous unprofessional experience with this builder. I'm sure his pits are good but it's not worth the hassle. I own a business and if I treated my customers this way I'd be out of business a long time ago.

email from Edwin on June 5th:

I'm sorry buddy. I dropped the ball on this one. I will get started. Give me till next weekend . It will be finished. 

My response on June 15th, 10 days later: 
Can I get an update?

Thank you,

Michael

His response:

I replied to your message 2 weeks ago. I didn't hear back from you.  I assumed​ you didn't want it.  I realized you work nights.  If I build it  , I don't want to be stuck with it.

Edwin

Not my intention to bash them, just take caution when going with this builder. I don't have a smoker for the summer and now have to start the process all over again, which just sucks!

MK


----------



## sauced

Oh man that SUX!!!! Poor customer service. This might be a blessing in disguise. Sorry to hear about it, was looking forward to seeing the new smoker.


----------



## mikekevs

Yeah, any new builders out there I should check out? Still trying to keep it under $1500 door to door.

MK


----------



## sauced

Shipping is going to be the bear.....I looked at more expensive smokers, but the shipping was crazy. I settled on a COS OK Joe, couple of mods and it produces pretty good que.

I don't know....Horizon, Lang, Yoder, Gator Pit....it will still be the shipping.


----------



## mikekevs

I hear ya! thats pretty much been the issue all along.


----------



## joe black

Please give Craig Bell a break.  He is a very small shop and sometimes things fall through the cracks.  His product is first class and very well built.  I have had mine over two years and if I was in the market, I'd buy another one.  Craig is a great guy and most easy to work with.  I have seen his business grow in the last two years and it's my opinion that he is just swamped with orders.  Give him a call and talk through your problem.  You will not be disappointed.

Great material quality, first class fabrication, heats well, holds heat well, great draft through exhaust.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## mikekevs

All due respect Joe, it's much easier to say when you actually have a smoker. This is the second year in a row I've ordered a smoker to have by memorial day and the fourth of july, and the second straight year I've been screwed. Last year it was a custom builder in Virginia who led me on for months before finally telling me that he tore his rotator cuff and couldn't build it and this year bellfab dropped the ball. So two years later I still don't have a smoker. I'm sure you can understand my frustration.

At this point I guess I'll try again for next summer. I never said anything against this man's character, just the manner in which he handled my order.

MK


----------



## foghat

Have you looked into https://www.texasoriginalpits.com/ ?   Know how you feel about the research and falling down a google hole.  Choose these guys because of the shipping (free shipping on orders over $1250) and they took paypal.     Mine arrived last month and I love it,its very well fabricated and holds heat like a champ.  The other thing I like about it is the balance over the wheels is perfect, maneuvering it around the yard is not as hard as you would expect.


----------



## joe black

Mike,

No matter who you decide to go with, if you need it by a specific time, maybe you need to order it a little sooner.  I'm not trying to be crass, just trying to help all involved.


----------



## sauced

Foghat said:


> Have you looked into https://www.texasoriginalpits.com/ ?   Know how you feel about the research and falling down a google hole.  Choose these guys because of the shipping (free shipping on orders over $1250) and they took paypal.     Mine arrived last month and I love it,its very well fabricated and holds heat like a champ.  The other thing I like about it is the balance over the wheels is perfect, maneuvering it around the yard is not as hard as you would expect.


Congratulations on your new smoker....they look real good. Free shipping helps!!


----------



## ejb3

At $1800, you can get the 20 X 30 offset by https://pitsbyjj.com/?product=jj-20x30-smoker

The price is$1250. When I got mine, I had the firebox built to 3/8 inch thick which added weight and shipping was $375, I think. worth checking out and calling them, the guy (JJ?) worked with me on pricing.


----------



## danbono

Give Shirley Fab a look ..You won't regret it!! Only problem is the wait.

.













DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1






  24 x 36


----------



## radioguy

To save on shipping large heavy stuff check out u ship.  You post pictures,description location information and people bid on your job.  I shipped a 400lb snowblade from Ohio to Massachusetts for $140.

RG


----------



## mikekevs

Joe, just for the record. I ordered the Bell smoker in March, was told a 4 week lead time, so yes, I expected in by the 4th. IMHO if you can't can't deliver as promised you communicate that to the customer. That's just how I conduct business. I know you're going to defend your friend til the end so let's just agree to disagree.

Foghat, I had spoken to them during the initial search and was impressed. The only reason I was apprehensive is there wasn't much info/reviews out there. I'm glad to hear you're happy with yours. Definitely will look into them again!

Dan, I believe I looked into Shirley as well (not many I didn't look into!!), but the shipping was too high.

EJB I will check them out I believe that's one i initially missed.

Radio, thanks for the info.

Thanks everyone for all the great advice, it's really helpful. I have a Humphrey "weekender" at my restaurant that we use for fun mostly and does a nice job. That will hold me for this season, setting my sights for next summer for the home stick burner. Another year of research (which I thoroughly enjoy!).


----------



## rooksmoker

.


----------



## danbono

Mikekevs said:


> Joe, just for the record. I ordered the Bell smoker in March, was told a 4 week lead time, so yes, I expected in by the 4th. IMHO if you can't can't deliver as promised you communicate that to the customer. That's just how I conduct business. I know you're going to defend your friend til the end so let's just agree to disagree.
> 
> Foghat, I had spoken to them during the initial search and was impressed. The only reason I was apprehensive is there wasn't much info/reviews out there. I'm glad to hear you're happy with yours. Definitely will look into them again!
> 
> Dan, I believe I looked into Shirley as well (not many I didn't look into!!), but the shipping was too high.
> 
> EJB I will check them out I believe that's one i initially missed.
> 
> Radio, thanks for the info.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the great advice, it's really helpful. I have a Humphrey "weekender" at my restaurant that we use for fun mostly and does a nice job. That will hold me for this season, setting my sights for next summer for the home stick burner. Another year of research (which I thoroughly enjoy!).


HI Got my Shirley shipped  to New Jersey for $$


Mikekevs said:


> Joe, just for the record. I ordered the Bell smoker in March, was told a 4 week lead time, so yes, I expected in by the 4th. IMHO if you can't can't deliver as promised you communicate that to the customer. That's just how I conduct business. I know you're going to defend your friend til the end so let's just agree to disagree.
> 
> Foghat, I had spoken to them during the initial search and was impressed. The only reason I was apprehensive is there wasn't much info/reviews out there. I'm glad to hear you're happy with yours. Definitely will look into them again!
> 
> Dan, I believe I looked into Shirley as well (not many I didn't look into!!), but the shipping was too high.
> 
> EJB I will check them out I believe that's one i initially missed.
> 
> Radio, thanks for the info.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the great advice, it's really helpful. I have a Humphrey "weekender" at my restaurant that we use for fun mostly and does a nice job. That will hold me for this season, setting my sights for next summer for the home stick burner. Another year of research (which I thoroughly enjoy!).


Hi Got my Shirley shipped to New Jersey for $400..Took awhile on U ship till I found a price I could live with. Was in the same boat as you looking at Yoder,Lang and ETC. Got the best bang  for my buck going with the Shirley.

Dan


----------



## mikekevs

Dan, that Shirley 24 x 36 looks awesome! have you cooked yet. I'm def giving them a call.

MK


----------



## danbono

Mikekevs said:


> Dan, that Shirley 24 x 36 looks awesome! have you cooked yet. I'm def giving them a call.
> 
> MK


Hi Have about a dozen cooks on it...Built like a tank .


----------



## imstump

Hi MK,

Just wanted to say that I really understand the spot you are in.  I'm in Richmond and have had the same issues for 3 years.

My first experience was with Custom Pits & Fabrication LLC with their guy in Ivor.  Went down there and met the guy.  Gave him explicit directions and drawings of the mods I wanted.  He was very nice and promised the moon.  We left laughing and shaking hands.  Nice visit.  After a couple of weeks waiting for a quote, he or any representative of the company out of Georgia would not return any emails or phone calls.

I then found the Old Country Brazos on the Academy site.  I checked everyday for months and finally they were back in stock.  Ordered one and waited. Finally getting a smoker!  However, I received a call from the shipper in Richmond saying that he cannot deliver a product that cannot be used.  He said the welds had failed in a lot of areas and sent it back.  I was one of the many people that got a bad welder in Mexico?  Academy did offer a discount on another but I had to pass.  I've heard you better pick one out in the store.

Good luck and message me if you find something but I've given up!

Stump


----------



## Rings Я Us

DanBono said:


> Give Shirley Fab a look ..You won't regret it!! Only problem is the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing Dan's thread about buying a Brinkmann Smoke N Pit in 2013. You put that out for the scrapers? [emoji]128512[/emoji]
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03262.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ danbono
> __ Mar 23, 2016
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 x 36


----------



## Rings Я Us

That Shirley is sweet!


----------



## danbono

> I remember seeing Dan's thread about buying a Brinkmann Smoke N Pit in 2013. You put that out for the scrapers? [emoji]128512[/emoji]





> Brinkmann was just to get my hands on offset...Had to move on to the best!!!Shirley sealed the deal..Last smoker I will ever have to buy!!


----------



## Rings Я Us

I'm jealous 


Johnny B


----------



## bluewhisper

Wow that KBQ site is very informative and a good read for anyone here.

That said, my $100 display model offset waits for me on the patio. I love that thing (see my sig).


----------



## bluewhisper

I read the site and used the Contact link to send thanks and quickly got a personal reply from Bill Karau.

I would say that's cool but that isn't appropriate for smoking *G*


----------



## mikekevs

Hey Stump,

 Thnx for sharing your story, glad to know I'm not alone. Keep me posted on what you end up with. I've written off this year and setting my sights on next season! The Shirley does look awesome but the wait is now over a year!! Also the Lone star Grillz 24 x 36 looks amazing, a little expensive for my budget but I'm sure it's a solid unit.

Foghat had an interesting suggestion, https://www.texasoriginalpits.com/   they pay for shipping on orders over $1200 I'm pretty sure, they look solid but are produced in Mexico.

Keep doing research and keep the faith!

Mikekevs


----------



## danbono

RadioGuy said:


> To save on shipping large heavy stuff check out u ship. You post pictures,description location information and people bid on your job. I shipped a 400lb snowblade from Ohio to Massachusetts for $140.
> 
> RG


----------



## mikekevs

Hey Gentlemen,

 So as winter nears end, I am once again immersed in searching for an offset smoker. Last year I had one commisioned from Bell Fab but we had some communication issues and the deal fell through. I live in Charlottesville Va., so shipping is deal breaker on a lot of good smokers. I'm currently looking at Lang 36 patio (shipping puts in the "expensive" category), Hayes BBQ (good price and reasonable shipping), luling from texas original pits(good price, made in mexico??). Loved the lone star grills but out of price range. Trying to stay in the $1500 range.
 Any new fabricators out there I should check out? Any advice is truly appreciated .

Mikekevs


----------



## MYCHRONTOM

mikekevs said:


> Well that last post was in April. I was told the build out would be 4 weeks. Here it is almost July and I still don't have the smoker and he has informed that he was holding off because He didn't think I wanted it anymore. Just a ridiculous unprofessional experience with this builder. I'm sure his pits are good but it's not worth the hassle. I own a business and if I treated my customers this way I'd be out of business a long time ago.
> 
> email from Edwin on June 5th:
> 
> I'm sorry buddy. I dropped the ball on this one. I will get started. Give me till next weekend . It will be finished.
> 
> My response on June 15th, 10 days later:
> Can I get an update?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Michael
> 
> His response:
> 
> I replied to your message 2 weeks ago. I didn't hear back from you.  I assumed you didn't want it.  I realized you work nights.  If I build it  , I don't want to be stuck with it.
> 
> Edwin
> 
> Not my intention to bash them, just take caution when going with this builder. I don't have a smoker for the summer and now have to start the process all over again, which just sucks!
> 
> MK


I got my Bell Fab in 8 days.  I even ask for a last minute change, that he accommodated.  Sorry you had a different experience.


----------



## mikekevs

Yup, not at all my experience unfortunately. I don't speak at all against his character or his product which I'm sure are both excellent. Just for some reason my experience was just so disappointing.


----------



## SNeal5966

mikekevs said:


> Yup, not at all my experience unfortunately. I don't speak at all against his character or his product which I'm sure are both excellent. Just for some reason my experience was just so disappointing.



I had the same problem trying to find something shipped to Buffalo NY at a reasonable price. I took advantage of the Fathers Day Sale that they had at Texas Original Pits two weeks ago. They have a 2 - 3 week turnaround right now.....Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I went with the 16" which is 36" long, so it is like the Cheyenne only longer. I did find a Horizon dealer about 2 hours from here in Northern PA...but it was either get the 16" classic that was too short, or the 20" classic that was overkill. He also only stocked the loaded ones so that was more than I wanted to spend. Other than Texas Original, ordering everywhere else was 8 - 12 weeks lead time, except the Horizon in stock if you wanted the fully loaded more expensive version. 

I too was reluctant at first since there were few reviews out there...there are a few guys with youtube videos though. I did call the company myself and spoke with the owner before placing my order. I also added in probe ports and a heat management plate which came in about 100 bucks over the 16 x 32 Horizon (smaller with no goodies) and had free shipping. They also had a promotion with a free wood rack and apron....neat. I will report back once I have mine running this weekend. So far the process has been painless...ordered what I wanted right from their website. The promotion they are running right now is not quite as good, but still has free shipping. Also....lead times are reasonable. 

I am not sure where you find info claiming Texas Original Pits is made in Mexico? 

From their site: 

"Each pit is handcrafted completely in our Houston, Texas facility by folks that love building fires and cooking BBQ. Because we cook on the same pits we build we understand the importance of things like holding an even temperature across the length of a cook, minimizing wood consumption, and of course maximizing heat retention. If you have a question about pit design or construction (even if it's not ours), airflow, customizations, construction tolerances … anything at all, call us. The same guys who build out pits will be the ones answering your call, and we would be very pleased to tell you why we love our pits and how we use them."


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

SNeal5966 said:


> I had the same problem trying to find something shipped to Buffalo NY at a reasonable price. I took advantage of the Fathers Day Sale that they had at Texas Original Pits two weeks ago. They have a 2 - 3 week turnaround right now.....Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I went with the 16" which is 36" long, so it is like the Cheyenne only longer. I did find a Horizon dealer about 2 hours from here in Northern PA...but it was either get the 16" classic that was too short, or the 20" classic that was overkill. He also only stocked the loaded ones so that was more than I wanted to spend. Other than Texas Original, ordering everywhere else was 8 - 12 weeks lead time, except the Horizon in stock if you wanted the fully loaded more expensive version.
> 
> I too was reluctant at first since there were few reviews out there...there are a few guys with youtube videos though. I did call the company myself and spoke with the owner before placing my order. I also added in probe ports and a heat management plate which came in about 100 bucks over the 16 x 32 Horizon (smaller with no goodies) and had free shipping. They also had a promotion with a free wood rack and apron....neat. I will report back once I have mine running this weekend. So far the process has been painless...ordered what I wanted right from their website. The promotion they are running right now is not quite as good, but still has free shipping. Also....lead times are reasonable.
> 
> I am not sure where you find info claiming Texas Original Pits is made in Mexico?
> 
> From their site:
> 
> "Each pit is handcrafted completely in our Houston, Texas facility by folks that love building fires and cooking BBQ. Because we cook on the same pits we build we understand the importance of things like holding an even temperature across the length of a cook, minimizing wood consumption, and of course maximizing heat retention. If you have a question about pit design or construction (even if it's not ours), airflow, customizations, construction tolerances … anything at all, call us. The same guys who build out pits will be the ones answering your call, and we would be very pleased to tell you why we love our pits and how we use them."


I took a look at the Texas Original site and those smokers look impressive. You appear to have chosen very well. I can only imagine the smoking bliss I could achieve running that thing. Congrats on the purchase. 

George


----------



## mikekevs

SNeal,

 Yeah, not sure where I got the bad info re: the Texas lulling smoker being produced in Mexico. Honestly I was doing so much research at the time that I prob got my signals crossed. I ended up with a Lang36 that I love. I put an ad on for Uship and Ben Lang matched the offer so I was able to save a few bucks on shipping. Have 2 cooks on her so far and she's a pleasure to work. Great craftsmanship!
 If I were looking to spend a little less I think I would have def gone with the Lulling. Best of luck with it and again, Thanks to all who gave advice, it's very much appreciated.

MK


----------



## SNeal5966

OK so I stand corrected after my experience with Texas Original Pits....I would not recommend them or their product. Maybe others have not had fabrication issues with their units like I did....but their do nothing customer service is horrendous and they offered no solutions for sending me an issue with issues. I sold it after a few months of no-solution back and forth with them. Now I am just building my own, instead of taking a chance on another builder. For the same money, I am getting a much bigger smoker, and I won't be dealing with any risks of poor quality control combined with poor customer service. I figured I would close the loop on that if anyone is reading this and preparing to taking a chance on that with them.


----------



## phatbac

I think if you are still in market the Lang is the way to go. I just bought my second one and they are amazing products. shipping may be high but when you move 6-900 lbs for hundreds of miles that isnt cheap. I love my Lang so much i bought another, that is my endorsement.













Lucy2



__ phatbac
__ Jul 28, 2018






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

